# KASR puts a suprise bite on me!



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I didn't enter a contest...I don't think I knew there even was a contest...but somehow I won a contest!!

Aaron of the Booby Biting KASR Clan mails a package with equal weight to a Subaru to my house, and tells me "Congrats"! I am still not sure what I did, but I definitely need to thank Aaron and apparently some other Gorillas who decided my fate!

I open the package and BOOM! After reading Aaron's great note, the first thing that catches my eye is a big bottle of Stoli Vodka...100 PROOF! Like I don't cause enough trouble with the regular stuff...Thank you!

Then lots of yummies! Some chocolate covered mints, Werthers candies and some good coffee....yowser!

Then I see another spectacular gift....a PRIDE fighting DVD....I have yet to see one of these, I can't wait to kick back with a Stoli and some smokes to watch it!

Did I say smokes? Yes...yes I did....Wow!

LFD Limitado II
CAO MX2
Gran Habano Tres Siglos
RP Sungrown
RP Cuban Belicoso
RP 1992
Ashton VSG
Vegas Robania Familiar
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Bolivar Petite Corona
Partagas Lusitania

Did I say WOW? Yes...yes I did.

Thank you so much Aaron...I would love the details of this contest I didn't have to enter to win! The bomb was simply overwhelming, and I can't quit smiling!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You won! Hooray:ss Nice drop on Icehog KASR!! (110 proof=uh oh)


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I say god dang!!! nice hit surprised your still breathing


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

HEhehe...you've been on my radar for quite some time, Tom - so even if you hadn't won this contest, you were gonna get bombed either way! LOL!

Here's the thread to the contest....so I guess you got bombed any which way you cut it! LOL!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64726


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

:bl Congrats on the hit!!!!:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice one Aaron! That's quite a selection of good smokin' there. :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice stuff aaron
enjoy ice

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

That is one azz kicking bomb!! Kasr sure covered all the bases with that one

:ss 
:bx and
:al


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Go for the Win! Congrats! :ss


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

i was hoping youd win, you had my vote :ss :tu


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Thats SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very nice hit KASR. Enjoy those Ice.

Karma


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome hit guys and you couldn't have picked a more deserving target


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats! You deserve it!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, that's an awesome bomb KASR! :tu 

Good hit on a great guy. Enjoy!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one KASR !!!

Thats the way to hit a hog ..... with a bottle of Stoli and some Cigars.

Enjoy Tom.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Always a good day when Stoli and Lusi come to town. Congrats on the win Murph. I wanna see you and Jim on the next volume of Pride Fighting :r


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats on the win! Some very nice smokes there.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

great hit :bx


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Isn't that against the Rules of the Geneva Convention?

I mean using a Hyper Mega-Bomb, I know that's just wrong!

An Amazing Hit Aaron!!! :tu 

Johnny


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice hit on a most deserving gorilla Aaron :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome bomb for a deserving BOTL!!! WTG enjoy the spoils!!! :al :bx :ss 
:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

KASR said:


> HEhehe...you've been on my radar for quite some time, Tom - so even if you hadn't won this contest, you were gonna get bombed either way! LOL!
> 
> Here's the thread to the contest....so I guess you got bombed any which way you cut it! LOL!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64726


I read the thread, if I had voted someone else might have tied with me! :r

The whole contest was great, and there are so many deserving Gorillas here (including the generous monkey who sent this bomb!), that I am humbled by your votes, and devastated by Aaron's bomb! 

The singles drawer of my humi is looking _especially_ nice tonight..thanks Aaron!


----------

